# Decoration Recommendations for 110G Cichlid Tank



## Telsiph (Feb 19, 2015)

Morning All,

I've recently made a massive upgrade from a 35 gallon to a 110G tank. For the last few months I have been slowly building it up and letting my 4 incredibly hearty fish cycle the tank. I am getting close to the where I want to start putting more than 1 CIchlid in it, but I would like to finish decorating the tank first before proceeding. I've uploaded a phone video here






Originally I was going to look into an easy to grow carpeting plant to grow over the gravel, but as the Banded Cichlid is constantly digging and moving gravel that would likely be a bad idea, and I can't think of any plant I would feel comfortable putting in a Cichlid tank (would only be interested in incredibly low maintenance plants if so). Right now the only things I'm set on are a few 19-22 inch silk plants and a power head to give them some life. Would love any other suggestions before I start plopping more Cichlids in there!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

I saw your video and the driftwood looks great!! The tank appears to be a 4 foot long one, can you post the dimensions and what other fish you have in there?


----------



## Telsiph (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks!

Yeah it's a very tall tank. It measures 48x18x30!

Currently I have a fully grown Green Severum, a Leopard Pleco (fairly certain he is Leopard), a fully grown Raphael Catfish, and a Rainbow Shark.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

Wicked drift wood piece!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I recommend a solid dark colored background so you can't see wires etc...


----------



## Telsiph (Feb 19, 2015)

Alright I'll look into that! Thanks!


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

I switched to a solid black background and the fish pop a lot better. Found that the printed backgrounds simply aren't bright enough.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Telsiph said:


> Alright I'll look into that! Thanks!


And just to be clear, I didn't specifically mean a 3D background inside the tank, (although they can look great) I was talking about just on the glass on the back of the tank. I got a sheet of black poster board at the dollar store for $.50 and cut to fit.


----------



## Telsiph (Feb 19, 2015)

Gotcha! Yeah I'm going to do that, install a power head, and a few 18-22 inch plants and then call it a day.


----------

